# N83's Albirmingata



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

sharing the male Albi at home 


*sorry if I shared before

current balance is 2M and 1F, but one of the male is in another tank now and I notice his stomach is a bit too big. may have been parasites. under monitoring. The pair is still in their own initial tank looks like they have paired up.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

nothing much happening for them at home.. this tank now consider of only 1m & 1f. the other male I got him out and is in a tank nearby as I saw his stomach swollen and worried if it is internal parasites. but it seems that is has return back to normal. since I have 2 female of channoides I may try to let this particular male try out.. not sure if they will cross breed as Hermanus said it is not possible


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

long time did not update on them, but I lost all of them. the last pair died this morning. They were still feeding well yesterday.


----------

